# الارتباط العاطفى قبل الزواج؟(artamiss-جاسى)



## artamisss (17 ديسمبر 2005)

اريد الاجابه على السؤال.........................................................


----------



## ميرنا (17 ديسمبر 2005)

بنسبالى انا لاء طبعا لانى مضمنش يكون هوه نصيبى اللى احبه


----------



## Michael (17 ديسمبر 2005)

مارأيكوا فى الارتباط العاطفى قبل الزواج؟ 
مهم جدا طبعا بالنسبالى
ولكن بحدود


----------



## Coptic Man (17 ديسمبر 2005)

*انا لا امانع في الارتباط العاطفي قبل الزواج بس علي شرط اني يكون ال2 متفقين وعندهم استعداد لمساعدة بعض ومن غير انانية يعني علي الاصح يكون مش مجرد حب عادي لا حب بمعني حب يزلل كل العقبات والمشاكل *


----------



## artamisss (18 ديسمبر 2005)

يعنى ايه حب بمعنى حب اللى تقصدة  هو فى حب جاد وحب كدة وكدة  ولا الحب هو واحد ومعناة واحد اللى عاوزة اعرف معناه منكوا لو سمحتم يعنى  لانى فعلا معرفش ايه هو معنى الحب؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## Michael (19 ديسمبر 2005)

الحب ليس لة معنى
زى الانفلونزا يجى فجاة من غير مقدمات

والحب معقول مش عارفة معناة
شوفى يسوع وانتى تعرفى معنى الحب


----------



## My Rock (19 ديسمبر 2005)

الارتباط العاطفي قبل الزواج ما فيه اي خطأ, بل هو صحي علاقيا, لكن اكيد في حدود...


----------



## استفانوس (19 ديسمبر 2005)

*الحب ليس خطيئة
ولكن اذا مورسة الحب قبل الزواج بشكل جنسي فهو رنى*


----------



## artamisss (22 ديسمبر 2005)

بيتهايئلى يا  مايكل لو الانسان الطبيعى عندة مفهوم الحب  زيه زي ربنا ماحبنا  ماكنش الكاهن يقول فى صلاة الاكليل للزوج كما احب المسيح كنيسته  يعنى بيوضح له نقطه مهمه هو مش عارفها ؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## Michael (22 ديسمبر 2005)

طيب انتى سمعتى اراء ناس كثيرة 
ممكن انا اسمع رايك لو سمحتى


----------



## antoon refaat (22 ديسمبر 2005)

لا طبعا يا اختي لاني الارتباط بالحب قبل الجواز بيخلي في شويه نفاق لان الانسان اللي قدامك ممكن يكون حاجه تانيه بعد مل تبتدي مشاكل الزوجيه وتحمل المسؤوليه
 ونصيحه اخويا لالالا مش صح


----------



## artamisss (26 ديسمبر 2005)

يعنى انت  يا انطون شايف ان الارتباط العاطفى قبل الزواج  غلط               ؟
طيب يا جماعه   احنا عاوزين  نحط كدة مع بعض  نقط هامه  نحدد بيها  خلاصه المناقشه فى الموضوع دة 
ممكن  ياريت كل واحد يحدد نقط محددة فى  رايئه  ويدلى بيها ممكن


----------



## Coptic Man (27 ديسمبر 2005)

*1 / الارتباط العاطفي ممكن من الطرفين بشرط ان يكون علي مستوي لائق من الاحتراما ويكون حب حقيقي مش مجرد تسلية ووهم وتتضيع وقت 
2 / تحمل اعباء ومسئولية الحب الحقيقي ده من كلا الطرفين يعني الصبر علي الواد لهاية لما يكون نفسه ومش تتوقع انه هيبقي معاه المرسيدس ويسافروا اروبا كل سنة هيبدوا من تحت الصفر يكونوا عارفين ومتقبلين كده 
3 / تحمل المسئولية امام الاهل وعدم الرضوخ لهم في الامور المتعلقة بمستقبلهم
4 / ربنا يوفقهم وامتي الفرح ههههه*


----------



## artamisss (28 ديسمبر 2005)

وحياتك يا  مينا  تقول للناس اللى فى المنتدى   يسخنوا شويه  ويكتبوا  ارائهم


----------



## Michael (28 ديسمبر 2005)

انا لو سخنت مش هيكون فى صالح حد

وان كان الكلام من فضة فالسكوت من ذهب


----------



## My Rock (28 ديسمبر 2005)

الدنيا برد و انت تقول سخنوا ههههههه


----------



## ميرنا (28 ديسمبر 2005)

يسخنو ايه يا جماعه مش شرط حب يا مينا الحب بيروح مع الزمن لكن الاحترام والتفاهم مش بيروح


----------



## Coptic Man (28 ديسمبر 2005)

ميرنا قال:
			
		

> يسخنو ايه يا جماعه مش شرط حب يا مينا الحب بيروح مع الزمن لكن الاحترام والتفاهم مش بيروح



عمر ما الحب الحقيقي يروح ابداااا وهو اللي بيولد الاحترام والتفاهم :t3:


----------



## ميرنا (28 ديسمبر 2005)

مفيش حب:t37: :t37: :t37: :t37: :t37:  ارقع بصوت يعنى مفيش حب وهم وهم وهم :t32:


----------



## ezzzak (29 ديسمبر 2005)

ميرنا قال:
			
		

> مفيش حب:t37: :t37: :t37: :t37: :t37:  ارقع بصوت يعنى مفيش حب وهم وهم وهم :t32:





دا الكلام الصح وخدي نصيحه اختك يا ديانا 
عشان متخديش بومبه زي اخوكي ايزاك واخوكي (؟؟؟؟)


----------



## Coptic Man (29 ديسمبر 2005)

*انا قولتلك اننا مريت بتجربة قاسية يا ايزاك 

بس برضه بؤمن بالحب وبثق في وجوده*


----------



## artamisss (29 ديسمبر 2005)

يعنى انت الوحيد انت وميرنا  اللى مقتنعين يا ايزاك  ان مفيش حب   طب ممكن اسئلكوا  سؤال 
انتوا ليه   متعقدين قوى من الحب كدة  وبالذات انتى يا ميرنا انا حاسه انك قالبه  خااااااااااااالص ومبيعجبكيش  كلمه حب حتى  ليه كدة 
وانت  يا ايزاك عنبر  ليه تخلى تجربتك مثلا اللى مريت بيها   تعقدك فى دنيتك  القلب  اللى حب النهاردة واتجرح  يقدر بكرة يحب تانى  ويمكن يكمل  الحياة مبتقفش احنا اللى بنوقفها  ياريت  بس اعر ف ارئكوا دى  متزمته  كدة ليه 
وبقيه الاعضاء  اسخنوا شويه    ويا ياريت يا روك  تتكلم وتقول رائيك متبقاش مشرف بس


----------



## blackguitar (1 يناير 2006)

*من غير سخونيه ولا حاجه
المشكله هنا فى مفهوم كلمه الحب
ايه هوا الحب؟ انا مش بتكلم عن العلاقه بين الاب وابنه او الاخ واخته او ربنا واولاده
انا بتكلم عن الحب بين الولد والبنت بالذات فسن الشباب؟
امتى يكون الحب ده بناء؟ وامتى يكون مجرد لعب عيال
امتى يكون الحب ده ليه نهايه صح؟وامتى يكون ليه نهايه غلط
معلش انا هطول عليكوا
اولا عشان نقول حب يبقى لازم فيه نضوج ....لان فيه شبا كتير بيحبوا بنات الجمال الشكل او اللبس او الهيئه بوجه عام وكذلك البنات
ومجرد مايلاقوا قدامهم احلى ننسى اللى فات......يبقى ده مش نضوج فالحب ولا ايه؟

وفيه حب لمجرد التسليه علشان الولد يخرج مع البنت ويقولها كلام (( يدوخ يا بوى)) وبس ....ده مش ارتباط ولاحتى حب ومفروض البنات يكشفوا النوع ده من الاول

اما النوع التالت هو الحب الحقيقى حب التضحيه اللى ممكن فيها الواحد ضحى بحياته عشان يسعد انسانه بيحبها  وده اللى مفروض نتكلم عنه
النوع ده من الحب مش غلط بالعكس ...بس هو عامل زى الورد اللى عشان يحافظ على ريحته وشكله ولونه وجماله لازم نسقيه


الورد لازم يتحط فى الشمس وكل الناس تشوفه ==== الحب البناء كده لازم حد من الاهل يعرفوا الام او الاب او الاخ الاكبر ولازم يكون فيه حد متابع الموضوع ده
الورد لازم نسقيه ميه ===== الحب البناء كده لازم نسقيه بالماء الابدى ربنا يسوع المسيح لازم علطول نصلى لربنا يبارك الحب ده ولازم يكون فيه ارشاد من خلال اب كاهن علشان يتابع الموضوع

الحب الحقيقى لازم يكون تضحيه مش انانيه 
لازم يكون الطرفين فاهمين بعض كويس اوى وكل واحد ميوله زى التانى

لازم يكون مستواهم الفكرى والثقافى والاجتماعى متقارب لان ده نهايته جواز وعشرة عمر واولاد وجيل جديد لازم يبتدى صح

الحب اللى قبل الارتباط لازم يكون ليه اساس لان البيت اللى بيتبنى من غير اساس اكيد ممكن يقعد فترة لكن فاقل مشكله هيقع
والحب اللى مش مبنى على اساس لايمكن يكمل
ارجو انكوا تكونوا فهمتوا قصدى واسف على الاطاله​*


----------



## انسانية (3 يناير 2006)

عن نفسي 

على حسب الطرفين

اذا كانوا بالسن المناسب وفي نفس الوقت

بينهم الصدق والاخلاص والامانة...ولكن تكون العلاقة بحدود

وشكرا عالموضوع الكوول


----------



## artamisss (4 يناير 2006)

شكرا يا  بلاك جيتار على مشاركتك الفعاله دى جدا جدا   من الواضح ان انت الوحيد السخن فى الموضوع دة بقيه الاعضاء  بردوا خااااااااااااااالص  مع ان الجو حلو اليومين دول 
 وانا معاك  يا بلاك فى كل كلامك  بس  فى مشكله هنا صغيرة جدا فى ادراكها  كبيرة جدا فى  عواقبها 
الى هى   :   البنات كلهم  ساذجااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااات   وانا متاكدة منكدة  اذا كانت زى مابيقولوا  \بتتقل  مرة و2 و10 هايجلىها يوم وتدب على دماغها  علشان كدة يا جماعه انا عاوزة اعرف منكوا حاجه 
البنت بفطرتها  لما بتلاقى كلام حنين وحلو بتنجذب للشخص اللى بيقولها كدة  وبالذات  لما تكون  ماسمعتش الكلام دة  قبل كدة من حد خااااااااااالص 
 يبقى ازااااااااااااااااااااى البنت تعرف الولد اللى قدامها دة  بيلعب ولا جاااااااد وبالذات فى سن الجامعه ؟؟؟

ومحدش يقولى يروح يطلب ايدها  لان اى اهل فى الدنيا  هايلاقوا ابنهم الطالب اللى بياخد مصروفه منهم يقولهم بحب فلانه   هايودووا ورا الشمس ياما هايطنشوا اساسا
ارجو كوا تفهموا سؤالى كويس وتردوا عليه ؟؟؟؟؟
يبقى ازااااااااااااااااااااى البنت تعرف الولد اللى قدامها دة  بيلعب ولا جاااااااد وبالذات فى سن الجامعه ؟؟؟


----------



## Coptic Man (4 يناير 2006)

artamisss قال:
			
		

> شكرا يا  بلاك جيتار على مشاركتك الفعاله دى جدا جدا   من الواضح ان انت الوحيد السخن فى الموضوع دة بقيه الاعضاء  بردوا خااااااااااااااالص  مع ان الجو حلو اليومين دول
> وانا معاك  يا بلاك فى كل كلامك  بس  فى مشكله هنا صغيرة جدا فى ادراكها  كبيرة جدا فى  عواقبها
> الى هى   :   البنات كلهم  ساذجااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااات   وانا متاكدة منكدة  اذا كانت زى مابيقولوا  \بتتقل  مرة و2 و10 هايجلىها يوم وتدب على دماغها  علشان كدة يا جماعه انا عاوزة اعرف منكوا حاجه
> البنت بفطرتها  لما بتلاقى كلام حنين وحلو بتنجذب للشخص اللى بيقولها كدة  وبالذات  لما تكون  ماسمعتش الكلام دة  قبل كدة من حد خااااااااااالص
> ...



شكلك يا ديانا ادبيتي في مطب الحب وعاوزة تعرفي الولد بيحب بجد ولا لا :t11: 

شوفي ياديانا اقولك ازاي تعرفي انها بيحب بجد ولا لا 

لما يخاف عليكي اكتر من نفسه 

لما يخاف علي وضعك في الاسرة يعني مثلا مش يطلبك علي التيلفون ويسبب ليكي مشاكل او يطلب منك تقابليه كتير في اماكن مختلفة 

لما يهتم بيكي اكتر من اهتمامه بنفسه ومن حياته 

لما يقلق عليكي لو حصلت اي حاجة ليكي سواء مرض او امتحان او مشاكل ويحاول يساعدك بكافة الطرق 

لما تحسي انه مهتم بيكي كانك نفسه بالضبط وبيشاركك كل حاجة في حياتك 

لما يكون سعادته لما يلاقيكي سعيدة 

نصيحية لاي واحدة لو بتحب تدي الفرصة لقلبها وعقلها في نفس الوقت وهي ها تميز الصوت بيحبها ولا بيلعب بيها 

بس احذري فيه كتير بيحب يلعب بالبنت وان كان بيحبك صح هتلاقيه يرسم معاكي مستقبله وانتوا بتدروسوا حتي ويحدد فترة زمنية ووقت اقصي

واللي بيحب بجد عنده استعداد انه يضحي بيكي ولا يربطك جنبه 

leasantr  تحياتي leasantr​


----------



## blackguitar (4 يناير 2006)

*مينا شكرا اوى
اخدت الكلام من على لسانى
انت رائع*


----------



## Coptic Lady (17 يناير 2006)

mena_hot قال:
			
		

> شكلك يا ديانا ادبيتي في مطب الحب وعاوزة تعرفي الولد بيحب بجد ولا لا :t11:
> 
> شوفي ياديانا اقولك ازاي تعرفي انها بيحب بجد ولا لا
> 
> ...





كلام كبير كبير كبير كبير
:t16: :t16: :t16: :t16: 

ونصيه من ست متجوزة لاى بنت
ارمى حب الجامعه وراكى لانه مشاعر غير ناضجه ادى فلبك للى حيكون من نصيبك وتحت نظر اهلك 
اعى تفرطى بكلمه حب لاى حد لان كلمه الحب غاليه اوى
الحب اللى قبل الجواز اللى لابد منه هو حب فترة الخطوبه لان جواز بدون حب زى عربيه بتلات عجلات
لان الجواز اركانه حب واحترام وتفاهم وموده

وربنا يعطى الكل النصيب الصالح


----------



## Coptic Man (20 يناير 2006)

حور محب قال:
			
		

> كلام كبير كبير كبير كبير
> :t16: :t16: :t16: :t16:
> 
> ونصيه من ست متجوزة لاى بنت
> ...



امين 

هيبقي لينا نقاش في الموضوع ده يا حور بس رجاء محبة فكريني بعد يوم الاثنين الجاي ld:


----------



## maarttina (20 يناير 2006)

حور محب قال:
			
		

> كلام كبير كبير كبير كبير
> :t16: :t16: :t16: :t16:
> 
> ونصيه من ست متجوزة لاى بنت
> ...


ماعنقدش يا حورمحب 
بصي انا شايفه ان الحب ده هو نتاج تفاعل عوامل كتير جدا مع بعضها 
وعلشان كده ماقدرش اختار ولا احدد هحب امتي واكره امتي او حتي احب ميين ولا حتي ليه توقيت معين 
اما فكرة قلبي لمن اتزوجه فلو ماحبتهوش هحتاج اديه لحد تاني غير جوزي 
واعتقد ان ده كان جزء من المشكلة اللي سالتي فيها 
ادي قلبك للي تحبيه وتحسي انك عاوزه تكوني معاه 
اما موضوع قلبي للي اتجوزوا فانا شايفه ان ده قسوة وذل لمشاعرك لانك بتجبريها التفكير في اتجاه واحد


----------



## ميرنا (20 يناير 2006)

*اسمعو كلامى لا فى حب ولا اى حاجه افهمونى بقا اف خنقتونى *


----------



## Coptic Man (20 يناير 2006)

*


			
				ميرنا قال:
			
		


اسمعو كلامى لا فى حب ولا اى حاجه افهمونى بقا اف خنقتونى 

أنقر للتوسيع...


بس يا بنت اقعدي ساكته بدل ما اجيب العصاية :bud: 

والعصا لمن عصا :t3: *


----------



## ميرنا (20 يناير 2006)

*صدقونى خدو نصيحه ملسوع مش مجرب *


----------



## maarttina (20 يناير 2006)

ميرنا قال:
			
		

> *صدقونى خدو نصيحه ملسوع مش مجرب *


هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه عسل يا ميرنا فكرتيني بأغنية لأم كلثوم 
ياللي ظلمتوا الحب وقلتوا وعدتوا عليه وقالتوا عليه مش عارف أيه 
العيب فيكم يافي حبيابكم 
أما الحب ياروحي عليه  يا روحي عليه


----------



## ميرنا (21 يناير 2006)

*اه دا مش عيب دى اكتشافيه خارقه لحد دلوقتى ورينى حد حب فعلا واتجوزا وفضلو يحبو بعض لحد مماتو لو لقيتى حد اوافق انى فى حب لكن كل مره واحد بيتلسع واللى بيكون بيتسلى واللى اشتغاله الحب راح مع زمان سوما

وخدى دى بقا 

حب ايه اللى انتا جاى تقول عليه 


*


----------



## maarttina (21 يناير 2006)

ميرنا قال:
			
		

> *اه دا مش عيب دى اكتشافيه خارقه لحد دلوقتى ورينى حد حب فعلا واتجوزا وفضلو يحبو بعض لحد مماتو لو لقيتى حد اوافق انى فى حب لكن كل مره واحد بيتلسع واللى بيكون بيتسلى واللى اشتغاله الحب راح مع زمان سوما
> 
> وخدى دى بقا
> 
> ...


بصي يا ميرنا دايما الشئ الوحيد اللي يعطل المشاعر بين اتنان هو انانية احد الاطراف او الطرفين حتي
لكن لو هما عاوزين يكملوا حياتهم ومافيش حد فيهم بيفكر في نفسه بل العكس كل واحد 
لازم يفكر في التاني اكتر من نفسه ساعتها الحب هيستمر 
اما بالنسبة لمثال لحب استمر فانا مش هكلمك عن حد غريب عندك ماما وبابا لحد دلوقتي بيحبوا بعض زي مايكونوا لسه متصاحبيين مش متزوجيين 
فيه مشاكل طبعا فيه مشاكل بتحصل لكن قربهم من المسيح بيخليهم قادريين علي تخطيها بسهولة 
لكن المشاكل يا ميرنا لا تنفي وجود الحب 
الحب موجود بس المهم احنا نتعلم ازاي نحب المشكلة اننا مابنعرفش نحب ولا نضحي


----------



## Ya Shero (21 يناير 2006)

ميرنا قال:
			
		

> *اسمعو كلامى لا فى حب ولا اى حاجه افهمونى بقا اف خنقتونى *


 
*هاتي دليل ان مفيش حب؟:uhh *


----------



## Ya Shero (21 يناير 2006)

maarttina قال:
			
		

> بصي يا ميرنا دايما الشئ الوحيد اللي يعطل المشاعر بين اتنان هو انانية احد الاطراف او الطرفين حتي
> لكن لو هما عاوزين يكملوا حياتهم ومافيش حد فيهم بيفكر في نفسه بل العكس كل واحد
> لازم يفكر في التاني اكتر من نفسه ساعتها الحب هيستمر
> اما بالنسبة لمثال لحب استمر فانا مش هكلمك عن حد غريب عندك ماما وبابا لحد دلوقتي بيحبوا بعض زي مايكونوا لسه متصاحبيين مش متزوجيين
> ...


 
*كلامك صح يا مرتينا*
*بس اسمحيلي اكمل حاجة مهمة جداا محدش بيعملها غير الي نضجوا روحيا*
*اي حد بيدخل في علاقة لازم اولا يعرف انسانة قريبة من المسيح*
*مش حكاية انها بتروح الكنيسة كل يوم ...يا ما ناس بتدخل الكنيسة وبتتناول و زي مدخلت طلعت... الفكرة ان يكون المسيح في قلب الأنسان او الأنسانة...*
*لازم ميكونش في شركة مع الظلمة يعني (مينفعش لو انا قريب من ربنا ، اجي اختار واحدة علاقتها بعيدة عن ربنا - اكيد هتكون علاقة فاشلة جداا)*
*يعني على الأقل الأتنين يكونوا في مستوي روحي كويس*

*الولاد للاسف دلوقتي وفي الوقت دة بيبص للبنت على جسمها (يعني الشكل بالنسبالة اهم من الروح و القلب) *

*العلاقة الصحيحة، لازم اي اتنين لما يجوا يبنوا علاقة لازم يدخلوا المسيح بينهم، لازم المسيح هو الي يبني العلاقة بأيدة..غير كدة هتفشل او هيتم الجواز و المشاكل هتبان بعد كدة*
*بس لو المسيح موجود من الأول في العلاقة ..العلاقة هتتبني صح*


----------



## Ya Shero (21 يناير 2006)

*تكملة للموضوع...*
*الشخص القريب من المسيح هيقدر يحب ويغفر ويسامح ويتنازل ويبذل.....*
*لو هو في علاقة مع انسانة وحثل مشاكل هيقدروا يحلوها بصبر وبتفكير*
*علشان المسيح في قلبهم*
*بس لو مش في قلبهم مش هيقدروا يسامحوا بعض، وعلى طول خناقات*
*ونرفزة....*
*بس لو الأتنين قريبين للمسيح هيقدروا يسامحوا بعض ويغفروا لبعض*

*اةة طبعا في حب...بس لازم ندخل المسيح في قلوبنا وفي حياتنا وفي في كل وقت*

*لازم المسيح يكون في العلاقة...هو الي يبنيها..*

*من كام شهر ، وعلى البال توك شرحت في غرفة بيتكلموا عن العلاقة و الحب*
*وقلتلهم للأاسف معظم العلاقات بتفشل او بيبان مشاكلها بعد الجواز ..علشان المسيح مش هو الي باني العلاقة*

*لو المسيح في العلاقة بجد هتلافوا العلاقة ناجحة..لأن المسيح نفسة هو المؤسس*


----------



## ميرنا (21 يناير 2006)

*بصو من الاخر كدا الجواز والحب موضوع فاشل دقه قديمه*


----------



## Ya Shero (21 يناير 2006)

*طيب خلاص يا ستي مش لازم تحبيleasantr *​


----------



## girl_in_jesus (21 يناير 2006)

ميرنا قال:
			
		

> *بصو من الاخر كدا الجواز والحب موضوع فاشل دقه قديمه*


تسمحيلى اقولك ان الحب ليس لة زمان او مكان   
الحب هو الحب فى كل وقت 
اهم حاجة الناس اللى بتحب 
وزى ما فى لعب عيال  فى حب بجد من القلب 
اهم حاجة يكون فى تضحية واحترام واهتمام 
وحاجات كتير بتيجى مع الوقت 
وع فكرة الحب هو اللى بيخلينا نعيش من غيرة محدش يقدر يعيش 
وانا مقصدش الحب بين الولد والبنت بس فى حب المسيح 
فى حب الاهل  . انتى نفسك لو قلتى ان مفيش حب  يبقى ازاى بتقولى انا بحب  ربنا..:giveup:


----------



## هاللو (21 يناير 2006)

لماذا هذه النظرة المتشائمة يا ميرنا ؟


----------



## هاللو (21 يناير 2006)

girl_in_jesus قال:
			
		

> تسمحيلى اقولك ان الحب ليس لة زمان او مكان
> الحب هو الحب فى كل وقت
> اهم حاجة الناس اللى بتحب
> وزى ما فى لعب عيال فى حب بجد من القلب
> ...


 
كلام جميل .


----------



## blackguitar (21 يناير 2006)

*


			
				ميرنا قال:
			
		


			بصو من الاخر كدا الجواز والحب موضوع فاشل دقه قديمه
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


ان متاكد ميه ميه ان ميرنا بتقول الكلام ده من ورا ضهرها 
انا فاهم الصنف ده من البنات وشكلها هتطب طبه محترمه هههههههههههههههههههه*


----------



## Ya Shero (21 يناير 2006)

*بس في مناطق في مصر و ممكن تكون الصعيد صعب البنت تحب او تبين الحب لحد*
*او تتحب بسهولة*
*ممكن الأهل قافلين عليها ... مش مدينها حرية...فلبنت فلبنت بتطلع ناشفة شوية*
*هيا طبعا معذورة علشان المنطقة الي هيا فيها منغلقة وطبعا صعب بنت تكلم ولد ...إلخ*

*الكلام دة حقيقي ومن كلامي مع كذا بنت من الكنيسة في القاهرة بيحكولي ان في الصعيد*
*البنت صعب تحب او تكلم ولد بسهولة او حتي تجيلة نمرة تليفونها*

*:budo: ممكن تحصل مجزرة لو بنت كلمت ولد ....:gun:*


----------



## girl_in_jesus (21 يناير 2006)

*:budo: ممكن تحصل مجزرة لو بنت كلمت ولد ....:gun:*[/QUOTE
ع فكرة بجد زى ما فى ناس مغلقة فى ناس متفتحة 
وفى حاجة كمان ان البنت لما بتتولد فى جو مغلق صعب يكون فكرها متفتح 
اكيد تفكيرها زى  الناس اللى حوليها صعب يكون لها تفكير مختلف عن ماماتها
او باباها   لكن لو عاشت فى مكان تانى او لها قريب عايشين فى  القاهرة مثلا ممكن تعرف اسلوب ناس تانية  ودة اللى ممكن 
يسبب لها اختلاف فى التفكير وهى ممكن  تحب اللى تجوزة مش لازم يعنى ارتباط:close_tem


----------



## maarttina (21 يناير 2006)

girl_in_jesus قال:
			
		

> *:budo: ممكن تحصل مجزرة لو بنت كلمت ولد ....:gun:*[/QUOTE
> ع فكرة بجد زى ما فى ناس مغلقة فى ناس متفتحة
> وفى حاجة كمان ان البنت لما بتتولد فى جو مغلق صعب يكون فكرها متفتح
> اكيد تفكيرها زى  الناس اللى حوليها صعب يكون لها تفكير مختلف عن ماماتها
> ...


عرفتي تربي يا مارتينا بنوتي الجميلة ايه الكلام الكبير ده 
بجد تستاهلي تحية عليه من ماما مارتينا ربنا يباركك يا جيرل


----------



## Ya Shero (21 يناير 2006)

*برافو يا جيرل كلامك مش بطال:giveup: مع ان انا الي قايل الفكرة:new6: *


----------



## Ya Shero (21 يناير 2006)

*انا لقيت شوية حاجات عن الحب في مواقع تانية احب ان اشاركوا بيها*

:smil11:


----------



## Ya Shero (21 يناير 2006)

ما هو الحب ؟؟ ​


يقول معجم وبستر الشهير أن الحب عاطفة وجدانية تنبع من العقل ويثيرها هناك جما وتقدير من أي نوع كان . وأما الحب تسأل : ​" كيف يحدث أنك لاتجد بين الناس واحداُ أكثر جهلاً أو أكثر ذكاء من أن يتأثر به ؟ "

الحقيقة أن السعادة تتبخر دونما حب، ولا يمكن حتى للثروة مهما بلغت أن تستطيع شراء ما يأتي به الحب. ذلك أن الحب إحساس ينبع من الروح، ولامجال لاستبداله بأي شيء آخر، إن الحب سمة للكرامة والقدسية والحق، إنه مفتاح السر لما هو أفضل في الحياة التي نعيش. وفي ضوء الحب نرى المثالية أول ما نفعل وبممارستنا له بحذر، تتضح لنا الحقيقة. على أن الحب الصحيح حتى يبلغ الكمال لابد أن يكون خليطاً من أرفع المشاعر ومن العواطف الحيوانية الجامحة والأقل سمواً، كلاهما مهمان مثل بعضهما بعضاً في هذا المجال. ويمكن للحب أن يرتفع بالروح إلى أعلى قمم البركة، أو يهبط بها إلى أعماق المهانة. كثير إذن هو الذي يتوقف على هذه العاطفة الجامحة. فتعلموا أن تصونوا هذا الشعور العضيم في قدسيته عندما تنبهث براعمه في قلوبكم، بحيث تتقون


----------



## Ya Shero (21 يناير 2006)

:kap: لسة في سطر نسيتة  ههههههه

كذلك عذابات عواطف لايمكن التعويض عنها، وخجل وتعاسة اتحاد مشين


----------



## whocares (22 يناير 2006)

ميرنا قال:
			
		

> *بصو من الاخر كدا الجواز والحب موضوع فاشل دقه قديمه*



الأخت العزيزة ميرنا،

أنا آسف جدا أنك تشعرين هكذا. الرب يكون معك و يقويك ببذله نفسه عنك على الصليب. على الأقل هو تذكرك ولم يؤذيك أو يخذلك. نشيد الأناشيد هو جزء من عاطفة الله لنا. أقرئيه و إذا تحبين أن نقرأه كلنا في المنتدى فربما نرى ماهية الأرتباط العاطفي بالله و من بعده الإنسان.

تقوّي و يسوع معك دائماً. ld:


----------



## ميرنا (22 يناير 2006)

*whocares ليه بتقول كدا حب ربنا حاجه وحب بنت لولد حاجه تانى  بس انا مش عاوز ادخل فى حورات فى الموضوع دا لانى امرا منتهى بنسبالى ومش بحب اتكلم فيه بس بنسبا لحبى لربنا اكيد ربنا كل حياتى*


----------



## artamisss (22 يناير 2006)

انا  شاااااااااكرة ليكوا جدا يا جماعه  انكوا اهتمتوا بالرد على التساؤل بتاعى 
 ولاقيت فى اراء كتير    ولاحظت ان كل الردود من البنات  مؤيدة وبشدة فكرة وجود الحب 
والولاد على رغم مشاركتهم القليله فى نسبه منهم برضه مؤمنه بيه اعتقد انها ضئيله
 عامه انا اشكركم جدا جدا 
 وارجو منكم  حاجه  كل واحد لو مر بتجربه   يكتب خلاصه تجربته  هنا 
 ارجو منكم  المشاركه فى بقيه موضوعات المنتدى واللى عندة  موضوع حلو يكتبه  علشان ننهض بالمنتدى ياجماعه 
شكرا

diana


----------



## whocares (25 يناير 2006)

نشيد الأناشيد 8 يقول:

" 6اِجْعَلْنِي كَخَاتِمٍ عَلَى قَلْبِكَ كَخَاتِمٍ عَلَى سَاعِدِكَ. لأَنَّ الْمَحَبَّةَ قَوِيَّةٌ كَالْمَوْتِ. الْغَيْرَةُ قَاسِيَةٌ كَالْهَاوِيَةِ. لَهِيبُهَا لَهِيبُ نَارِ لَظَى الرَّبِّ. 7مِيَاهٌ كَثِيرَةٌ لاَ تَسْتَطِيعُ أَنْ تُطْفِئَ الْمَحَبَّةَ وَالسُّيُولُ لاَ تَغْمُرُهَا. إِنْ أَعْطَى الإِنْسَانُ كُلَّ ثَرْوَةِ بَيْتِهِ بَدَلَ الْمَحَبَّةِ تُحْتَقَرُ احْتِقَاراً."

هنا الحبيبة تتكلم للحبيب. و الله لا يسمح بكتابة غزلا بشريا في كلمته المقدسه إن لم يكن هو نفسه محور الحب لأنه صانع القلوب. و العبرة أن محبة الرب لا تختلف إلا إختلافاً إسميا عن محبة "البت للواد" كما نقرأ أعلاه. فكما أن جوهر محبتنا ليسوع متعلق بمدى محبته لنا، فإن جسد المسيح لا يختلف و إن إتخذ الحب شكلا رومانسيا و جنسيا بين الأخوة في المسيح، بحد العلاقة الزوجية. يسوع قال أن الرجل يلتصق بإمرأته ... مش بالصمغ أو ال سكتش تيب ... بل عقلا قلبا و جسدا فيصبحان جسدا واحد. 

عقبالك يا ميرنا يا بت يا مكسوفة  :beee:


----------



## ميرنا (25 يناير 2006)

*بجد مش بحب حد يقولى كدا انا مش هتجوزززززززززززززززززززززززز خالص  يجماعه لاتريقه ولا بقول انى نفسى بس بدارى  من الاخر كدا انا لاقد المسئوليه ولا قد مشاكل المخطوبين ولا قد صدمات *


----------



## kittyy (26 يناير 2006)

عزيزتى *Artamiess*  .. أنتى عاوزة تعرفى معنى الحب ولا عاوزة تعرفى هل فكرة الأرتباط العاطفى قبل الزواج بتكون ناجحة ولا لأ.. عشان دا سؤال ودا سؤال تانى ..

على العموم ، الحب معناة أتحاد ما بين شخصين. يعنى بتلاقيهم شبه بعض . بيفهموا بعض . بيفكروا زى بعض . وإن كان فيه إختلافات مابينهم بتكون فى حاجات بسيطه مش أساسيات.. وطبعا بيكون فيه حاجة أسمها مٌُكملات.. يعنى كل واحد بيكون عنده حاجة بيكمل بيها التانى . زى مثلا واحد يكون بيحب القراءة والتانى بيحب الكتابة .. واحد بيحب الموسيقى والرسم والتانى بيحب ركوب الخيل والسباحة.. كدا يعنى عشان يكملوا بعض وكل واحد ينقل اللى عنده للتانى..

وبرضه بيكون فيه قدرة على التحمل بين الأتنين.. يعنى واحد يكون عصبى والتانى يعرف يمتص غضبه . واحد يكون عنيد والتانى يكون حكيم يعرف يتعامل مع العند دا ويطلع برضه بالى هوا عاوزة..

يعنى المقصود . ان الحب هوا عبارة عن خلطة بين كل دا .. الحب والحنان والتفاهم والتحمل والصبر .. لازم يكون الأتنين حاسين أنهم قريبين من بعض فى كل حاجة مش بس يحكموا على أحساس قوى شوية أنه حب وان بكدا كل الجوانب مكتمله..

أسألى يابنتى الناس الكبيرة اللى بيكون عندها خبرة هيقولولك أن مش أى مشاعر تبقى حب . عشان الحب ليه مواصفات وشروط معينه لازم تكون موجودة . وأى مشاعر تانية بتكون مش حب . ممكن تكون شعور عابر وممكن ينتهى فى أيام..

أما بالنسبة لفكرة الأرتباط العاطفى قبل الزواج فهيا طبعا كويسة بس مش هيـــا المقياس خالص للحكم على نجاح العلاقة بعد كدا . لازم ومن اهم شروط نجاح الزواج هو وجود التفاهم والأنسجام فى الطباع والأفكار والثقافات . ويكون فيه توافق فى الأذواق والعادات


----------



## kittyy (26 يناير 2006)

*سورى على تأخير الرد.*

ومعلش يا *artamisss* vbmenu_register("postmenu_17174", true);   يااختى على التأخير فى الرد..  أنتى عارفة أنى لسة جاية جديد ,, :2: 

وربنا معاكى :new5:


----------



## artamisss (27 يناير 2006)

[SIZE="4ميرسى ليكى ياكيتى على اهتمامك بالموضوع  
بصى يا ياكيتى  انا معتقدش ان فى فرق  بين العلاقه العاطفيه والجواز يعنى اعتقد ان الحب او العلاقاه العاطفيه قبل الجواز  تعتبر تمهيد  للمشروع الاعظم  هو الجواز  
لكن اللى انا شايفه دلوقتى  ان العلاقه العاطفيه دى قبل الجواز ناس كتير بترفضها وبيبقى المصيبه كلها على دماغ البنت طبعا 
علشان كدة  انا بسال انتوا رايكوا ايه  فى وجود فكرة ارتباط عاطفى بين  الشباب قبل الجواز  
بس بدون  ارتب اط رسمى  انا هنا اقصد  علاقات  الحب   :t25: [/SIZE] اتمنى اعرف رايكوا 
وبالذات الشباب


----------



## Coptic Man (27 يناير 2006)

*


			
				artamisss قال:
			
		


			[SIZE="4
انا بسال انتوا رايكوا ايه  فى وجود فكرة ارتباط عاطفى بين  الشباب قبل الجواز  
بس بدون  ارتب اط رسمى  انا هنا اقصد  علاقات  الحب   :t25:
		
أنقر للتوسيع...




			
				artamisss قال:
			
		


			اتمنى اعرف رايكوا 
وبالذات الشباب
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


شوفي يا ديانا فيه نوعين من الشباب

النوع الاول مع احترامي ليكم بيعتبر البنت اللي تقبل علاقة الحب قبل الجواز دي صيدة سوري يعني وبيتسلي بيها ممكن لتعويض النقص الداخلي عنده او ياخد منها الحاجات اللي تشبع دنيويته والنوع ده من الشباب مش محترم بالطبع وفي الغالب لو البنت ذكية بتفقسه 

النوع التاني هوه اللي لما يلاقي بنت بتحبه وهوه بيبادله نفس الشعور وده قبل ما يكون في ارتباط بيضرب الارض تطلع بطيخ زي مابيقولوا علشان يرتبط بيها في اسرع وقت ممكن ويرسم مستقبله معاها وبيدا بجدية يحقق خطوات ملموسة وبيكون حبه محترم بيحافظ علي البنت يعني 

وفي الاخر الرك علي البنت اللي تقدر تفهم الولد كويس وتحدد الاخ ده ايه ظروفه بيحب ولا :ranting: [/SIZE]*


----------



## koki (27 يناير 2006)

*انا اعتقد ان ممكن يكون فى فعلا عاطفه قبل الزواج وده مش عيب فتتم بالنهايه السعيده وهى الجواز او بالفشل والابتعاد عن بعض .
كونك تحبى الاول مش غلط لانك مش هتتجوزى اى واحد وخلاص لازم تكونوا متفاهمين ومتقاربين وقلبكوا على بعض وحاجات كتير وده كله بيولد العاطفه والحب الصادق. لكن بيجى منين الفشل لهذة العلاقات لان احد الطرفين اما انانى او غير مهتم سواء كانوا بنت او ولد . الواحد يتمنى يعيش مع انسان يحبه بجد ويخاف عليه ويقدرة ويحترم شخصيته كل حاجه  كل حاجه .
فا مش عيب العاطفه قبل الزواج هى تجارب وبتستفيدى منها لازم *


----------



## artamisss (29 يناير 2006)

انا  بشكر كل الاعضاء اللى اهتموا بالرد على الموضوع  وانا حقيقى مكنتش متوقعه العدد الكبير دة من المشاركه 
  واكيد افضل حاجه فى الكون ان الواحد يلاقى نصه التانى 
بس فى شباب  بيمشوا  بنظريه ايه   انا اخد البنت اللى اكون الاول فى حياتها  وهى تكون الاخيرة فى  حياتى فاهمين قصدى طبعا  :2: 
يعنى الولد يلعب على كيفه ويوم مايتجوز  يتجوز واحدة ماكلمتش ولد اصلا 
 وعلشان كدة دة اللى دفعنى للسؤال  ومعرفه راى الشباب :blush2:


----------



## artamisss (30 يناير 2006)

*سؤال جديد ردوا عليه رجااء*

ياشباب عاوزة اعرف رايكوا فى اللى انا سالته :wub:


----------



## Miro (1 فبراير 2006)

artamisss قال:
			
		

> بس فى شباب بيمشوا بنظريه ايه انا اخد البنت اللى اكون الاول فى حياتها وهى تكون الاخيرة فى حياتى فاهمين قصدى طبعا :2:
> يعنى الولد يلعب على كيفه ويوم مايتجوز يتجوز واحدة ماكلمتش ولد اصلا


 
*فعلا فيه شباب كتير دة رايهم :scenic: *

*و يا ريت الشباب يردوا و يعرفونا جايز احنا فاهمين غلط ؟:dntknw:  *


----------



## whocares (1 فبراير 2006)

Miro قال:
			
		

> *فعلا فيه شباب كتير دة رايهم :scenic: *
> 
> *و يا ريت الشباب يردوا و يعرفونا جايز احنا فاهمين غلط ؟:dntknw:  *



أنتوا في مدخلة أخرى عن "وهم الحب" قلتوا أن الرجال أنذاااااال .... دلوقت عاوزين تعرفوا رأينا؟ 

إرسوا على بر علشان نرسيكم! :thnk0001:


----------



## ميرنا (1 فبراير 2006)

*بص اجيبلك اخرهم هما عاوزين يعرفو بتفكرو ازاى واى مشاعركم *


----------



## Miro (1 فبراير 2006)

*لازم يكون فيه الراى و الراى الأخر* :t9:


----------



## artamisss (4 فبراير 2006)

بالظااااااااااااااااااااااااااااابط  زى مابتقول ميرو كدة  
 عاوزين نعرف انتوا  بتفكروا ازاى  من ناحيه البنات  ايه هى مشاعركوا  كل حاجه


----------



## artamisss (11 فبراير 2006)

ياريت  تقروا الموضوع هنا  وتردوا على موضوع الخطوبه كمان الاتنين مرتبطين ببعض 
علشان نقدر نوصل لنقاط موحدة


----------



## artamisss (16 فبراير 2006)

*هاشيل الموضوع خلاص*

 ايه يا جماعه خلاص زهقتوا من الموضوع ولا ايه :36_1_10: 
قولولى وانا اقول للمشرفين يشلوة  بس ما تسكتوش اتناقشوا :wub:  احبطونى  الصراحه


----------



## قبطى مخلص (2 مارس 2006)

*الارتباط العاطفى قبل الزواج*

:Happy_Sunshine: سلام ونعمة رب المجد يسوع المسيح ياartamisss ميرسى على ردك        :give_rose      الارتباط العاطفى قبل الزواج مهم جدا لكن مش اى حد يفهمة صح لان فية بعض الشباب بياخذو هذة الكلمة شماعة بيعلقوا عليها غلطهم وفية شباب بيتمادىفى الغلط حتى تصبح العواقب سيئة ويكون الارتباط العاطفى فى هذة الحالة فخ من الشيطان لذلك انصح اىشاب اوشابة قبل ان يرتبط عاطفيا بان يصلى الى الله بان يرشدة ويبعد عنة  حيل ابليس .    الارتباط العاطفى قبل الزواج مهم جدا جدا بس اهم شرط فية ان يكون المسيح طرف ثالث فى هذة العلاقة حتى تصبح هذة العلاقة مقدسة ومؤيدة من الله.الارتباط العاطفى مهم بس على شرط ان يكون على الاقل واحد من الاهل سواء كان الاب او الام اواخ كبير عارف بهذة العلاقة .,احب ان اوضح حاجة قبل ان انهى كلامى يجب ان نستشير الله فى كل شيى نفعلة فى حياتنا سواء كان هذا ارتباط بشخصا او غيرة من الامور لان المسيح قال بدونى لاتقدروا ان تفعلوا شيئاومدام احنا اخدنا راى ربنا فى اىموضوع لازم ربنا يرشدنا الى لطريق الصحيح وسلام المسيح معكى يا اختى artamisss:smil2:


----------



## ramyghobrial (12 مارس 2006)

موضوع جميل جدا ومطلوب مناقشتة 
وطبعا لازم يبقى فية حب قبل الارتباط بس لازم يبقى فيه حدود


----------



## artamisss (13 مارس 2006)

اوك يارامى  ممكن انت تفتح باب المناقشه تانى فى الموضوع


----------



## ramyghobrial (14 مارس 2006)

artamisss قال:
			
		

> اوك يارامى  ممكن انت تفتح باب المناقشه تانى فى الموضوع


ازاي عايزاني افتحة بجد من انهي باب يعني تحبة نتبدي باي جانب


----------



## artamisss (14 مارس 2006)

من الباب الى انت عاوزة  يارامى ههههههه يعنى  اطرح مثلا سؤال بيدور فى ذهنك  فى اطار الارتباط العافى برضه واحنا نتاقش فيه :36_15_15: 
متنساش تقول  
افتح يا سمسم:t11:


----------



## ramyghobrial (14 مارس 2006)

> بس فى شباب بيمشوا بنظريه ايه انا اخد البنت اللى اكون الاول فى حياتها وهى تكون الاخيرة فى حياتى فاهمين قصدى طبعا :2:
> يعنى الولد يلعب على كيفه ويوم مايتجوز يتجوز واحدة ماكلمتش ولد اصلا
> وعلشان كدة دة اللى دفعنى للسؤال ومعرفه راى الشباب


 
انتي قولتي في الاول(( بس في شباب ))يعني مش كل الشباب بس عايز اعرف لية دايما البنات عايزة تاخد فكرة واحدة عن الولد يعني لو عرفة ان فية ولد بيفكر بطريقة يبقى كل البنات زية 
يعني مثلا انا اعرف واحد حب جداااا وهي بعد ماعاش معاة اقوى فترة حب وخلا كان رايخ يتقدملها قالتلة انا اكتشفت اني مش بحبك طبعا تعقد وقال انا بقة هاتسلى وهاعمل اللي انا عايزة وبعدين ابقى ادور على واحدة ابقى اتجوزها 
ياريت نشوف الحكاية دي ​


----------



## artamisss (14 مارس 2006)

سؤال وجيه الصاحه يا رامى 
بس اكيد زى ما بيتعرض الشاب لصدمه تغير حياته البنت كمان كدة


----------



## answer me muslims (17 مارس 2006)

لا اعتقد ذالك


----------



## artamisss (18 مارس 2006)

طب بتعتقد ايه طيب  شاركنا بعتقادتاك


----------



## Mena (19 مارس 2006)

*mena_s_84@yahoo.com*

انا لا امانع فى الارتباط العاطفى قبل الزواج بس اعتقد انا لازم يكون اهل الشاب والشابة عارفين ويكون فى حدود للتعامل بنهم علشان لو لقدر اللة محصلش نصيب ميبقاش فى مشاكل للطرفين.


----------



## artamisss (20 مارس 2006)

اهلا بيك يا مينا  معانا    وميرسى على رئيك   بس انت مش شايف ان الاهل ممكن يعارضوا  بالذات  لو الموضوع مفيهوش دبل يعنى


----------



## Mena (25 مارس 2006)

اولا مبروك يا artamiss ولونى مش عارف على اية بس انا رايى ان الشاب والشابة يكونوا مدين خلفية للاهل واعتقد ان الموضوع ادام ماشى بصراحة من الاول بين الشاب واهلة والشابة واهلهه اعتقد انهم مش هيمانعوا انهم يشوفوا هل همة مناسبين لبعض ولا لا قبل ما يحصل ارتباط احسن من لما يحصل ارتباط على طول وبعدين الموضوع يفشل ونقول ياريت الى جرى ما كان:ranting:


----------



## Bin_Rodi (29 مارس 2006)

*



مارأيكوا فى الارتباط العاطفى قبل الزواج؟

أنقر للتوسيع...

* 
*لازم طبعا امال الناس هاتعرف بعض و مشاعرها ناحية بعض امتى؟؟ بعد الجواز؟؟*
*انهى الاول العربية و بعد كده الحصان؟؟*

*المنطقى ان الواحد مثلا يتعرف ببنت و لما يلاقيها مناسبة يتجوزها لو مش مناسبة خلاص*
*انما تجوزها الأول و بعد كده يتعرف بيها ؟؟؟ هاهاهاها*


----------



## ميتاوس (23 أبريل 2006)

الارتباط العاطفي ممكن يكون مناسب قبل الجواز و ممكن ينتهى بالفشل 

و كذلك الجواز ممكن يكون بعد ارتباط عاطفى و ممكن يكون من غير ارتباط عاطفى و يحصل بعد كدة حب بين الطرفين نتيجة العشرة 

و لذا فإن الارتباط العاطفى ليس شرطا أو مقياس

و ربما أفضل أن يأتى الارتباط العاطفى بعد معرفة جيدة بين الطرفين لكى يحكم العقل قبل القلب و لا يحدث انكشاف للعيوب بعد الزواج و هذا لا ينكر دور القلب و لكنى انصح ان يكون له الدور الثانى بعد العقل


----------



## ?????????? (23 أبريل 2006)

*انا اعتقد ان الجواز لازم يكون فيه ارتباط عاطفي وتفاهم وعندنا في ديننا قال الله تعالى وجعلنا بينكم مودة ورحمة لم يقل حب ولكن المودة هي العاطفة التي تنشا بين الناس ومن آياته أن خلق لكم من أنفسكم أزواجا لتسكنوا إليها وجعل بينكم مودة ورحمة إن في ذلك لآيات لقوم يتفكرون سورة الروم 21 معنى هذا انه شرط توافر المودة بين المتزوجين واقع لان طبعا اذا تزوجت واحدة من دون ان يكون لدينا الحد الادنى من المشاعر وهي المودة لن اكون معها صادق لني سياتي اليوم الذي سابحث فيه عن الموده فالعلاقة الزوجية اساسها المودة والرحمة والتان تخلقان الجو المناسب لاسكتمال الحياة*


----------



## artamisss (24 أبريل 2006)

انا بتكلم على ارئكو فى  المبدأ بصفه عامه  مش محتاجه  اثباتات او دلائل  من الاديان 

 انت ك شخص  مبادئك توافق على الموضوع  ولا  لاء 
 هو ده اللى انا  يهمنى اعرفه


----------



## قيروانى (4 يونيو 2006)

*الحب قبل الزواج شىء جميل ... يعنى هنتجوز عميانى يا جماعاه مش لازم نحب ونشوف مشاعرنا لفين تاخدنا بس مهم جداااااااااااا المسيح ينور الحب ده بمجده ورضاه عنه يعنى نمشى فى النور ......... الكتاب المقدس مليان امثله لقديسين عاشوا حب قبل الزواج اشهرهم طبعا ابونا يعقوب ... 14 سنه بيحب عشان يتجوز *
*ربنا يفرح قلبكم بنور حبه السامى امين*


----------



## artamisss (4 يونيو 2006)

كويس ان لسه فى حد مهتم بالموضوع ده :mus25: 

بس انا  عاوزة اعرف  يعنى  ايه حب فى النورر  يا  قيروانى


----------



## hany (8 يونيو 2006)

*الاهم الارتباط العاطفى بعد الزواج:94: *


----------



## artamisss (8 يونيو 2006)

اهلا بيك يا هانى  معانا فى المنتدى  هنا 
 وكلامك  فىالسليم   واكيد  بعد الجواز لازم يكون فيه ارتباط


----------



## joyce (15 يونيو 2006)

*رأيى أنه يكون فى ارتباط عاطفى ولكن يكون هذا الارتباط أخره الزواج من هذا الشخص.*


----------



## mga (19 يونيو 2006)

ممكن بس يكون فى شكل رسمى (خطوبة -اتفاق) غير ذلك مش مستحب


----------



## Fadie (16 أغسطس 2006)

سلام و محبة للجميع

انا قريت الموضوع كله و اراء الاعضاء كلهم و الموضوع دة بيتعب ناس كتير و فى الحقيقة انا مليش تجارب عملية فى المجال دة لكن هحاول افيدكم...فهمت ان سؤال ارطاميس او ارتاميس مش عارف بتتكتب ازاى هو مش هل توافق على علاقة حب قبل الزواج لكن هل توافق على علاقة حب فى الجامعة؟؟؟

فى فرق كبير.......انا مؤمن بحاجة ان مفيش شاب لسة فى الجامعة و بيحب هيقدر يتجوز الانسانة اللى بيحبها......لكن لو انسان بيشتغل و مكون نفسه و سنه قريب من انسانة بيبحها يبقى ايه المشكلة انه يكون فى بينهم علاقة محترمة لحد ما يتخطبوا رسمى ادام الناس؟؟؟

لكن واحد فى الجامعة لسة و بيحب واحدة اكيد يا اصغر منه يا قده عايزين تقنعونى ان دول ممكن يتجوزوا مثلا؟؟؟

لسة هيخلص دراسة بعد كدة هيدخل الجيش بعد كدة يطلع يشتغل عايز وقت اد ايه دة عشان يكون نفسه و يكون مؤهل انه يتقدم لبنت هو بيحبها؟؟؟

و يا سلام بقى لو البنت مستواها المادى اعلى منه....اهو اللى بيحب و هو فى الجامعة دة عايز وقت اد ايه عشان يكون نفسه و يعيش البنت فى نفس مستواها؟؟؟

المشكلة فى الكلام دة ان صعب البنت تستنى كل الوقت دة منغير ما تكون اتجوزت او اتخطبت

و فى نقطة كمان لفتت انتباهى هى سؤال كزا عضو عن طريقة تفكير الشاب فى البنت

انا اعرف تلت شخصيات: واحد بيحب يكلم بنات كتير عشان فى فراغ كبير فى حياته مش عارف يملاه ازاى فبيحاول يشغل فراغه فى اى حاجة هو بيحبها و الحاجة دى مش شرط تكون بنت لكن اى حاجة هو بيحبها فبالتالى من الحاجات اللى هو بيحبها البنات.

شخص تانى ممكن نسميه شهوانى فبيحاول يوصل لأى بنت عشان يشبع غريزته فقط و ممكن ندخل فى الشخصية دى الشباب اللى بيعاكسوا البنات لأن الشاب اللى بيعاكس البنت بيعاكسها ليه؟؟؟ لأنها جميلة او لفتت انتباهه بجمال من نوع أخر و الشخصية دى بتبقى مشكلة لو البنت حبيته.

شخص تالت اجتماعى بيعيش حياته منطلق مش قافل تفكيره على مجرد انه يكلم بنت او يحب بنت لكن بتيجى معاه صدفة انه يحب بنت و الشخص دة غالبا لو حب بنت غالبا مش بيقولها انه بيحبها لأنه بيبقى عقلانى شوية.

و نقطة تالتة لفتت انتباهى و هى الاستاذة نائبة المشرف العام لاحظتها رافضة فكرة وجود شىء اسمه حب اصلا لكن دة مش صحيح و مش معنى ان انا حبيت مرة و اتنين و تلاتة يبقى مفيش حب...لاء صدقينى الكلام دة مش صحيح لأن الغلط مكانش فى الحب الغلط كان فيكى انتى انك معرفتيش ايه هو الحب قبل ما تحبى او معرفتيش تختارى الوقت الصح للحب او معرفتيش تختارى الانسان اللى تحبيه.

انا اسف ان انا طولت عليكم بس انا جاى هنا بدعوة خاصة:smil12: 

تحياتى و محبتى للجميع


----------



## Michael (16 أغسطس 2006)

> لسة هيخلص دراسة بعد كدة هيدخل الجيش بعد كدة يطلع يشتغل عايز وقت اد ايه دة عشان يكون نفسه و يكون مؤهل انه يتقدم لبنت هو بيحبها؟؟؟



اية يا عم الاحباط دة

:a82: :a82: :a82: 


> شخص تالت اجتماعى بيعيش حياته منطلق مش قافل تفكيره على مجرد انه يكلم بنت او يحب بنت لكن بتيجى معاه صدفة انه يحب بنت و الشخص دة غالبا لو حب بنت غالبا مش بيقولها انه بيحبها لأنه بيبقى عقلانى شوية.



انا :yahoo: انا :yahoo: انا:yahoo: 



> انا اسف ان انا طولت عليكم بس انا جاى هنا بدعوة خاصة



لا ياعم انت تاخد راحتك وتطول زى ما انت عايز :yaka: 

انا عمال اقرى كل كلمة منك

وممكن اعرف مين بقى الى دعاك دعوة خاصة دة يبقى مين يعنى ها ما تقول انطق :spor22:  :t32:


----------



## artamisss (16 أغسطس 2006)

* طب انا احترم رايك جدا يا فادى  بس انت  فعلا كدة فى شيئ من الاحباط فى كلامك  يعنى انت بتحكم كدة على كل الشباب  الولاد بالذات انهم مايحبوش لا فى الجامعه ولا بعد الجامعه  ليه بقى ؟؟؟ اقولك  ليه  اضافه  على  كلامك 
هايطلع علشان يدور على شغل  فين وفين على مايلاقى  واذا حصل ولا قى  مش ثابت  يعنى برضه مش هايعرف يحب 
والمرتب اللى بياخده مش كبير علشان يكون نفسه  يبقى مش هايعرف يخطبها  بدبله  حتى 

يبقى معنى كدة انه مايحبش خااااااالص يكون افضل 
وبعدين فى ملحوظه هنا اصلا فى سؤالى  ان الارتباط العاطفى قبل الجواز  سواء بقى  كان فى الجامعه او بعدها امهم ان قبل الجواز   هل ممكن يؤثر على  مشاعر الانسان فى جوازة  ويعمل مقارنات؟ دة اولا 
هل مشاعر الانسان  هاتفضل بتدفقها  نو  الاخر فى  الجواز  زى ماكانت  متدفقه فى حبه ؟ ثانيا 
يعنى  يمكن  كله ركز على نقطه الحب والحب بس  ما فتحش نقط تانيه للمناقشه 

اتمنى اعرفارئكو *


----------



## Fadie (16 أغسطس 2006)

لاء مش احباط يا مايكل بس واقعية و انا عايز اشوفك انت بقى هتتجوز عندك كام سنة

و artamisss اعتقد كل الكلام دة صح و مظبوط و مش احباط صدقونى لكن دة الواقع اللى احنا بنعيشه الايام دى لكن مش معنى كدة انه ميحبش.......لاء......يحب وقت ما يكون قادر انه ينهى الحب دة نهاية سعيدة.....المشكلة ان الحب مش بمزاج الانسان يعنى لو حب و هو لسة فى الجامعة دة بقى موقف صعب مش عارف ايه حله

بس هنعرف حله لما مايكل يتجوز و يقولنا


----------



## artamisss (17 أغسطس 2006)

*  انت لو استنيت  مايكل  علشان يحب وبعدين ويجرب  ويقولك  هاتتنستنى  كتيييييييييييييييييير
*


----------



## artamisss (17 أغسطس 2006)

* محدش رد عل ىاخر سؤالين   فى مشاركتى  ياريت تردوا*


----------



## Narmar (18 أغسطس 2006)

انتى تقصدى الارتباط العاطفى فى اى مرحلة هل هى مرحلة ثانوى او جامعة او بعد جامعة؟


----------



## ميرنا (31 أغسطس 2006)

Coptic Man قال:


> *1 / الارتباط العاطفي ممكن من الطرفين بشرط ان يكون علي مستوي لائق من الاحتراما ويكون حب حقيقي مش مجرد تسلية ووهم وتتضيع وقت *
> *2 / تحمل اعباء ومسئولية الحب الحقيقي ده من كلا الطرفين يعني الصبر علي الواد لهاية لما يكون نفسه ومش تتوقع انه هيبقي معاه المرسيدس ويسافروا اروبا كل سنة هيبدوا من تحت الصفر يكونوا عارفين ومتقبلين كده *
> *3 / تحمل المسئولية امام الاهل وعدم الرضوخ لهم في الامور المتعلقة بمستقبلهم*
> *4 / ربنا يوفقهم وامتي الفرح ههههه*


 

*ماشى مكل دا حصل وفى الاخر كانت بمبه يعنى موضوع برده فاشل :ranting: *


----------



## ميرنا (31 أغسطس 2006)

*




سؤالى ان الارتباط العاطفى قبل الجواز سواء بقى كان فى الجامعه او بعدها امهم ان قبل الجواز هل ممكن يؤثر على مشاعر الانسان فى جوازة ويعمل مقارنات؟ دة اولا 



هل مشاعر الانسان هاتفضل بتدفقها نو الاخر فى الجواز زى ماكانت متدفقه فى حبه ؟

أنقر للتوسيع...

 
لا طبعا انسى هما اخرهم اسبوع وهتسمعى صوتهم جايب اخر الدنيا 

بصى يا دودو اول سنه هما ومخطوبين هيه تتكلم وهوا يسمع اول سنه جواز هوا يتكلم هيه تسمع تالت سنه هما الاتنين يتكلمو وامه لا اله الا الله هيه اللى تسمع






			ثانيا 
يعنى يمكن كله ركز على نقطه الحب والحب بس ما فتحش نقط تانيه للمناقشه 

اتمنى اعرفارئكو
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

 
مهوا حب مفيش يبقى نركز على ايه 

يا دودو الحب زمن جميل خيال واسع قلب اه عقل لا دنيا بيعشوها اتنين دنيا وردى وعصافير وسما صافيه وارض خضرا 
قلبك شغال عقلك لاء
وهم كبير وعالى 
وفى الاخر اشربى بقا المقلب انتى وحظك يا سابك يا شاف واحدا تانيه يا اما تتخطبى*


----------



## Coptic Man (31 أغسطس 2006)

ميرنا قال:


> *ماشى مكل دا حصل وفى الاخر كانت بمبه يعنى موضوع برده فاشل :ranting: *


*
استحالة يا ميرنا

ولاحظي اننا كتبت كلمة حب حقيقي بالاحمر

يعني لو كان حقيقي فعلا يعني الاثنين بيموتوا في بعض 

ها يقفوا جنب بعض ويكلموا بعض

مفيش واحد فيهم لو اتزنق يتخلي عن الاخر*


----------



## ميرنا (31 أغسطس 2006)

Coptic Man قال:


> *استحالة يا ميرنا*
> 
> *ولاحظي اننا كتبت كلمة حب حقيقي بالاحمر*
> 
> ...


 
*قلتها وهقولها تانى زمن الحب الجميل اللى انتو رسمينو فى خيالكم راح مع سوما *

*يعنى الله يرحمه *

*يعنى مفيش لا حب ولا حاجه زمن قديم وموضه بطلت من بدرى *


*والرد دا اختصار كلام كتير

الحب حاجه والارتباط حاجه

الحب مشاعر وهم كبير عالم تانى من الخيال اللى يتمناه اى انسان وقت يتمنى انه ميخلصش زمن عجيب واحلام وردى وخيال كبيرا محدش يقدر عليه فيه قلب وطريق وردى احلام مفيهاش عقل قلب يعيش ويحلم لكن عقل واقف بيتفرج على الاحلام مش بنشوف عيوب كلو مميزات

لكن الارتباط 

فكر عاقل ومتزن بتفكر هيه دى ممكن تكمل معايه حياتى بتختارها على كذا اساس 
تفكيرها 

طريقتها فى الحياه 

قربها من ربنا 

عيوبها

مميزتها 

كل دى حجات بيحطها اى انسان عاوز يرتبط عيوبها قابله للتغير ولا لاء

الارتباط مش بسهوله *


----------



## artamisss (31 أغسطس 2006)

Narmar قال:


> انتى تقصدى الارتباط العاطفى فى اى مرحلة هل هى مرحلة ثانوى او جامعة او بعد جامعة؟



 ان  بتكلم  عليه عامه  يا  نارمر  يعنى سواء بقى  كان الحب الاول اول  او التانى  او فى اى مرحله من مراحل العمر 
انا بتكلم على الحب عامه انتو  موافقين عليه  انو لازم يعرفه الانسان  قبل  مايرتبط رسمى بقيد جواز 

يعنى  فى بعض الاباء من الكنيسه هاقولوهالكو بصراحه بيرفضوا  هذا الموضوع تماما    رفضا  باتا 
 وان لازم يكون المشاعر بين الزوج والزوجه  بس  وعلشان مايبقاش زنا  فكر ومش فكر والكلام ده كله 


ده اللى دفعنى اعرف رأى الناس  هل توافقوا على وجود علاقه عاطفيه  غيييييييييييييييييييييييييييير  رسميه قبل الجواز ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## جاسى (9 أبريل 2007)

*ده  كمان سؤال لكل بنت وولد*

عايزه اسئلكم سؤال بس كل بنت وكل ولد ياريت يجاوبوا عليه
ايه رائيكم فى الحب قبل الجواز
هل شايفينوا شى ضرورى ولازم ولا ممكن اننا نتجوز بنغير حب والحوارات ديه
وهل شايفين ان الاعجاب يكفى ولا لازم قصه حب طويله عريضه
وايه رائيكم فى جواز الصالونات
ياريت بجد ترودوا عليا


----------



## lovebjw (9 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: ده  كمان سؤال لكل بنت وولد*

بصى يا جاسى انا شايف ان جواز الصالونات اوحش حاجة فى الدنيا كلها بجد
انا بحس ان لازم يكون فى حب وتعارف ودراسة شخصية قبل الجواز 
ومش قصدى قصة حب طويلة وعريضة 
لكن فى المعقول بس الاهم من قصة الحب دراسة الشخصية بحيادية 
قبل ما افتح موضوعى الحب بينى وبينها ادرس شخصيتها كويس 
وكمان ادرس عائلتيها بس من بعيد لبعيد مش بشكل فاضح يعنى 
وفى الاخر هاقولكى حاجة
امراءة فاضلة من يجدها ثمنها يفوق الالى 
ومن جمعه الله لا يفرقه انسان 
وكل ما يفعل يفعل للخير للذين هم يحبون الله بجد


----------



## blackguitar (9 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: ده  كمان سؤال لكل بنت وولد*

*انتى بتطرحى موضوع كبير اوى يا جاسى لكن هحاول ابين وجهه نظرى *

*اولا قبل اى شىء ان فيه حاجات كتير اوى اوى فالدنيا دى وفحياتنا مش بنبقى راضيين عنها لكن بنضطر اننا نسلم ليها ونوافق عليها ونتأقلم عليها *
*ويمكن احيانا الجواز بيكون احد الاشياء دى *

*جواز الصالونات معتقدش ان فيه حد يحب يتجوز بالاسلوب ده لكن للاسف اغلب الشعب المصرى اتجوز كده*
*البنت حلوة وعيلتها كويسة ......وست بيت واد المسؤليه*

*وفنفس الوقت مش عاوز اطلع عليه انه دايما سيء لان فيه قاعده عامه بتقول الحب بيجى بالعشرة....عارفين ..... حتى لو مكناش مقتنعين بيها ومش حابينها لكن مضطرين اننا نقبل القاعده دى .... عارفين ليه؟؟؟ لانها قاعده صحيحه جدا *


خاصه فالظروف اللى احنا فيها دى اللى للاسف اغلب قصص الحب فيها تبقى نهايتها الفراق ومش عاوز اقول الفشل لانى مش مقتنع بحاجه اسمها قصه حب فاشله 

*وده طبعا لاننا لو حوالنا نناقش ازاى الولد يحب البنت؟؟؟ اكيد فالكليه والدراسه ومعنى كده انه بعد الدراسه لازم يشتغل كويس ويكون نفسه بسرعه عشان يعرف يرتبط وطبعا ده -فظل الظروف الجميله اللى احنا عايشين فيها- محتاج ع الاقل 4 سنين ويمكن اكتر *
*فالموضوع ده يبقى ناجح لو البنت حبت ولد فاخر سنه فالكليه وهيه لسه سنه اولى او تانيه*
*لكن لو الاتنين سن واحد يبقى البنت هتستنى لغايه ما يكون عندها ع الاقل 27 سنه وطبعا بيبقى فالحاله دى الوضع صعب جدا *


*فيه كله حلوة اوى انتى سالتى فيها يا جاسى*
*



وهل شايفين ان الاعجاب يكفى ولا لازم قصه حب طويله عريضه

أنقر للتوسيع...

* 
*ونتى هنا بقيتى فمربط الفرس  ... الاعجاب او القبول ودى انا بعتبرها همزة الوصل بين جواز الصالونات وجواز الحب *
*الاعجاب الداخلى بالقلب وبعدين استخدام العقل فدراسه الشخصيه ومنها بيبدا القرار السليم بالاتنين ... العقل والقلب وده المطلوب *

*وده مش معناه ان جواز الحب مش موجود او غلط لكن مش كله موجود ولا كله صح *
*ونفس الكلام على جواز الصـــــــــــــــــــالونـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــات*

*وفالنهايه وحنا فمرحله ما قبل الكليه الواحد فينا بيفكر فالحب .... الحب وبس مش بيفكر فاى شىء تانى *
*لما نكبر شويه بنفكر فحب يكون نتيجته الارتباط لكن ازاى وامتى منعرفش*
*لما نتخرج ونشتغل نبدا نفكر بعقل شويه حب يعنى ارتباط يعنى مسئوليه يعنى فلوس يعنى شغل يعنى شقه وخلافه ونبدا ع هذا الاساس ندرس الموضوع *

*قصدى يعنى ..... انه كل ما الانسان بيشوف تجارب ع مدى حياته كل ما بيكبر كل ما عقله بيفهم اكتر ويتحكم فقلبه اكتر واكتر *


----------



## ramyghobrial (9 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: ده  كمان سؤال لكل بنت وولد*

جواز من غير حب !
تقضية واجب يعني
 جوازة والسلام علشان الامور والحياة تمشي ويتقال عليك متجوز وتكمل نص دينك بقى 
البنت طبعا مناسبة اهلها كويسين وموظفة علشان تشيل مسؤلية معاك او مش موظفة مش مهم 
وهو شغلتة كويسة وبيعرف يجيب فلوس 
الله جوازة ممتازة كدة الاهل يوافقو والعريس والعروسة مبسوطين 
دة جواز الصالوانات فية ناس بيحبوة او بيتمنو كدة
ممكن انا اكون ضد كدة او بمعنى اصح دة بالنسبالي المستحيل بعنية 

بس مش لازم يكون فية قصة حب كام سنة قبل الجواز اعتقد مجرد تعارف بسيط وتعامل ولو محدود عندي افضل من جواز الصالونات 
واعتقد الانجح هو علاقة حب ناضجة مافيهاش تجاوزات وكل واحد يبقى عارف حدودة اية
ودة بيوصل لخطوبة وزواج ناجح ماليان حب وتفاهم واتحدى لو حصلت مشكلة بينهم تقعد اكتر من يوم من غير مايعرفو يحلوها

الحب مش عيب العيب اننا مانعرفش نحب او اننا نحب غلط


----------



## جاسى (9 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: ده  كمان سؤال لكل بنت وولد*

ميرسى خالص يا باسم على ردك وتشريفك للموضوع ياباشا
وانا معاك انى فعلا لازم يكون فى دراسه للشخصيه اللى هرتبط بيها امل احنا بيعملوا خطوبه طويله ليه
وتانى شكرا ليك 
وربنا يباركك​


----------



## جاسى (9 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: ده  كمان سؤال لكل بنت وولد*

​ليه محدش يرضى بالاسلوب ده
انا بالنسبالى ده بيكون دليل على ادب البنت انها مؤدبه ومؤمنه وكويسه فالكبار اعجبوا بيها وطبعا الكبار فى الاغلب بيكونوا اعقل ويقولو ا لشخص عليها ومثلا يعجبوا ببعض وبعدين اكيد يحبوا بعض وتبقى جوازه ناجحه
لكن الغلط لما يكون كل الكلام ده بنغير اى توافق بينهم فكرى دينى علمى مادى........
كمان فى حاج تانى مش شرط ان فى سن الكليه يكونوا مش عاقلين بالدرجه الكافيه يعنى اساسا البنت او الولد اللى يفكر يدخل قصه حب وميكونوش مفكرين ومقررين ان نهايتها لازم يكون الجواز
فى رائى ديه تسالى وسورى يعنى مع احترامى لكل انسان ديه تبقى قله ادب
مع اختلاف السن ده حتى لو واحده فى تانيه ابتدائى :smil12: 
بس هو اكيد ان الانسان كل ما بيكبر كل ما بيعقل اكيييييييييييد
شكرا اوى لتشريفك الموضوع بولا 
ميرسى خالص لرائيك
وربنا يباركك


----------



## جاسى (9 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: ده  كمان سؤال لكل بنت وولد*

طبعا رامى الحب مش عيب معاك حق
بس عايزه اسئلك سؤال لو اهلك قالولك على بنت تعالى شوفها والحوارات ديه
ولقيت ان انتوا متوافقين جدا وان انت على مدار يومك فى حياتك مقبلتش بنت كده 
برضه مش هتوافق بحجه ان ده جواز صالونات
مع ملاحظه ان انت هتتعرف عليها كويس وتتدرسوا بعض وتعملوا فتره خطوبه تمام
يبقى ايه المانع​


----------



## جاسى (9 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: ده  كمان سؤال لكل بنت وولد*

ياريت تجاوب رامى
وشكرا لمرورك وتشريفك الموضوع 
وربنا يباركك​


----------



## ramyghobrial (9 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: ده  كمان سؤال لكل بنت وولد*

شيبليني من اني احط نفسي في الموقف دة
لاني انا اللي هاجيب اهلي يشوفو البنت اللي بحبها 
بس هاقولك حاجة
لو اتحطط اساسيات الحب بينهم ممكن تبقى علاقة ناجحه لية لا


----------



## جاسى (9 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: ده  كمان سؤال لكل بنت وولد*

ماشى
شكرا لردك​


----------



## mrmr120 (9 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: ده  كمان سؤال لكل بنت وولد*

جاسى لازم يكون فى حب قبل الجواز علشان 
يقدروا يعيشوا مع بعض ويخفوا على بعض والاعجاب قبل الجواز مش كفاية 
لازم يحبها وهى تحبة 
وجواز الصالونات دة مبقاش ينفع فى العصر الى احنا فية 
دلوقتى البنت والولد هما الى بيختارو بعض 
وجواز الصالونات من وجهة نظرى 
ازاى البنت ترضى على نفسها ان واحد يشوفها عجبنة عجبتة مش عجبتة عادى
كانها حاجة الناس بتتفرج عليها ​


----------



## فيدو (9 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: ده  كمان سؤال لكل بنت وولد*

جاسي سؤالك مهم جدا واجابتة عايزة مليون صفحة بس عشان ماتزعلوش مني هقول وجهة نظري الخصة في سطرين 
---/----ياجماعة موضوع الحب دة بحر غريق يعني مش كل اتنين حبو بعض قبل الجواز كانت حياتهم بعد الجواز سعيدة والعكس في ناس اتجوزت صالونات واصبحوا اسعد زوجين وبردة العكس لكن الا استحالة يقبل العكس هو ارتباط ولاد ربنا وهما الا خلو المسيح هو الا يختار ليهم مش ابوهم ولا امهم ولا جيرانهم وانا عارف ان في كتير منكم مش هيعجبهم ردي 
تحياتي 
فيدوديدو


----------



## emy (10 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: ده  كمان سؤال لكل بنت وولد*

_حلووووووووو اووى الموضوع يا جاسى _
_بس انا راىء ان الحب قبل الجواز هو ده الشىء الصح مش بقول ان لازم تكون قصه الحب دى طويله وعريضه زى مبتقولى يا قمر لا بس على الاقل يكون فى حاجه اسمها راحه وقبول وارتياح_
_انما بقى اسو الحلول هو جواز الصالونات واعتقد ان معظم الجوازات الفاشله بتبقى جواز صالونات _
_لانه مفيش تفاهم مفيش حد بيستحمل لحد كلمه _
_على العموم شكرا يا قمر على موضوعك_​


----------



## blackguitar (10 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: ده  كمان سؤال لكل بنت وولد*



> انا بالنسبالى ده بيكون دليل على ادب البنت انها مؤدبه ومؤمنه وكويسه فالكبار اعجبوا بيها وطبعا الكبار فى الاغلب بيكونوا اعقل ويقولو


 
*ماهو المهم برده الصغار يعجبوا بيها :smil12: *
*وجواز الصالونات فالحاله دى مش هيدى الفرصه ان الاتنين يعرفوا بعض*
*وبعد كده فيه مشكله كبيرة اوى فالموضوع ده*
*ان فجواز الصالونات كل من الولد والبنت يحاولوا يظهروا كانهم معندهمش عيوب *
*لكن لما يكون الموضوع بدا باعجاب او حب عن طريق الكليه او الكنيسه او حتى النادى مش هيكون فيه داعى للبنت انها تظهر عيوبها خاصه انه بيكون مجتمع كامل يعنى الولد هيشوفها وهيي بتتعامل مع فلانه وفلانه وهكذا البن هتشوفوا ودى نقطه مهمه اوى اوى اوى*



> كمان فى حاج تانى مش شرط ان فى سن الكليه يكونوا مش عاقلين بالدرجه الكافيه يعنى اساسا البنت او الولد اللى يفكر يدخل قصه حب وميكونوش مفكرين ومقررين ان نهايتها لازم يكون الجواز
> فى رائى ديه تسالى وسورى يعنى مع احترامى لكل انسان ديه تبقى قله ادب


 
*جاسى كلامك صح بس معلش .......... كل الكليات مصر .......... اغلب الشباب فيها هتلاقى ماشى باسلوب تسالى بتاعك ده ونسبه 2% بس ماشيين جد وحنا لما نتكلم بنتكلم ع القاعده العامه مش الحالات الشاذه ولا ايه؟؟؟؟*



> مع اختلاف السن ده حتى لو واحده فى تانيه ابتدائى


 
*لا صدقينى السن بيفرق اوى لان كل ما السن بيكبر الاهتمامات بتختلف*


----------



## نادورة (10 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: ده  كمان سؤال لكل بنت وولد*

* يا ست الكل يا جاسي   كل الطرق تؤدي الي روما يعني حبوا بعض واتجوزا  هي هياها شافها في صالون واتجوزها او عرفها من النت واتجوزوا برضة ولا حتي لو قابلها في مواصلات عامة وحبوا بعض واتجوزها   كل الحالات النهاية واحده  
بس في عقل ربنا اداله لينا علشان نختار صح ومنندمش علي الي احنا اختارة لان في قصص حب كتير انتهت بجوازة وكملت بحياة زوجية تعيسة( بلاش فاشلة علشان خاطر رامي بيزعل)
 المهم نختار صح ونقول يارب اختار انت لينا يا رب  الي شايف اننا نقدر نكمل فيه 
(ربنا يفرح قلوبنا جميعا)​*


----------



## جاسى (11 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: ده  كمان سؤال لكل بنت وولد*

انا مش بقول يا مرمر ان ميكنش فى حب لا لازم لانى الاعجاب اول خطوه واللى بعدها الحب 
كمان ده يا مرمر شى طبيعى ان الولد او البنت لما بيشوفوا بعض بيفكروا فى اذا كانوا ينفعوا لبعض ولا لا
فهى مش بتبقى بقصد انه يتفرج ولو عجبته اه ولو لا يبقى لا
ده بيكون شى طبيعى
لان مش كل الناس تنفع تتعامل مع بعض
لازم يعنى يكون كله عنده روح رياضيه:smil12: 
ميرسى خالص يا مرمر لتشريفك الموضوع 
ربنا يباركك​


----------



## جاسى (11 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: ده  كمان سؤال لكل بنت وولد*

لا يا فيدو بجد ردك حلو وعجبنى معاك حق مهو ياما كان فى قصص حب كبيره وبنسمع ان كله بيرح بعد الجواز لانه مش بيكون حب سامى
وحتى لو كان كده لازم بتحصل مشاكل لانهم بنادمين ومفيش حد زى حد 
بس برضه اكيد فى قصص بتنجح
ونفس الحال فى الحاله التنيه بتاعه الصالونات
ميرسى خالص لمروك يا فيدو وتشريفك الموضوع
ربنا يباركك​


----------



## جاسى (11 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: ده  كمان سؤال لكل بنت وولد*

اولا ميرسى يا ايمى لتشريفك الموضوع يا قمره
ثانيا انا طبعا بحترم وجهه نظرك 
وانا معاكى لازم يكون فى راحه وقبول والحاجات ديه
بس معلش يعنى ليه بتحكمى كده على جواز الصالونات
ليه ميكنش الجوازات الفاشله ديه من قصه حب طويله عريضه وبعض كل الهيام ده اتصدموا بالواقع اللى هما عايشين فيه وبالمسئوليات اللى عليهم وادركوا ان اللى هما كانوا فيه كان لعب عيال 
طبعا مش كله بس ممكن تكون فى حالات كده
بالعكس تماما ان جواز الصالونات بحس ان هو مقدرها اوى وان هما مثلا متوافقين فى حياتهم الروحيه والزمنيه والعمليه والعلميه وكطباع فاكيد هتكون جوازه ناجحه جدااااااااا
ميرسى يا قمره لمرورك 
وربنا يباركك​


----------



## جاسى (11 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: ده  كمان سؤال لكل بنت وولد*

بولا انا معاك ان ديه فعلا نقطه مهمه جدااااااااااااااا
بس لو هما عايزين يكملوا كويس وعلى صراحه هيبينوا لبعض كل حاجه على حياتهم وهيكون فى صراحه جامده
كمان مهو ممكن يكون فى الولد او البنت عيوب لكن حاولوا يبعدوها ويبطلوها علشان خاطر الشخصيه اللى هيرتبطوا بيها
وديه بترجع لمدى تقدير كل حد للتانى واللى طبعا بيبان
اوكى بولا صح كلامك هو بيفرق طبعا بس الفكره  بقولك فى حكايه السن ان ممكن حد يكون سنه صغير بس مش بيفكر غير بعقل
بس انا معاك ان كل سن وليه اهتمامه بالموضوع ده
ميرسى يا بولا لتفاعلك بالموضوع
ربنا يباركك​


----------



## جاسى (11 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: ده  كمان سؤال لكل بنت وولد*

ماشى يا نادوره طبعا الفكره مش فى شافها فى صالون ولا انتريه :smil12: 
طبعا لازم نفكر بعقلنا لانه هو اللى بيحكم
ولازم نمشى اراده ربنا حتى لو عقلنا مش مقتنع بس ياما فى امور مش بتظهر لينا من الرب
اه طبعا اكيد فى قصص حب بتنجح بس برضه مش كلها 
هههههههههههههههههه
ميرسى يا قمره لمرورك وتشريفك الموضوع
ربنا يباركك​


----------



## Moony34 (11 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: ده  كمان سؤال لكل بنت وولد*

أنا عندي وجهة نظر من واقع تجربتي الشخصية...
الشاب ممكن يكون وصل لسن معينة ومعندوش فرصة إنه يدخل مجتمع يقدر يقابل فيه شريكة حياته فبيضطر يخلي أهله ومعارفه يسألوله وده بسبب مثلا إنهماكه في الشغل وتكوين نفسه...
وهنا فيه نقطه مهمه وهي مدي قرب الواحد من ربنا ومدي صلاته من أجل الموضوع ده...
ولما يقابل واحده يحس معاها بارتياح مبدأي أكيد أهلها مش هيمانعوا إنهم يدرسوا بعض لفترة وهنا دور الصلاة ودور ربنا اللي الإنسان لازم يسلمله حياته... ومع فترة الدراسة فيه أمور كتير بتبان يا إما الواحد يشعر بإن الارتياح بيزيد ناحية البنت وناحية أهلها وده طبعا مهم جدا يا إما يحس إنه مفيش نصيب.
ولو الواحد حس بالارتياح بتحصل الخطوبة وهنا مرحلة دراسة أعمق وصلاة أكتر واختبار أقرب لنقاط الاتفاق والاختلاف...
وأكتر حاجة مهمة أنا عملتها في المرحلة ديه إنه أنا وهي أصبح لينا أب اعتراف واحد معاه كل أفكارنا وهو كان دايما بيرشدنا والأهم بيصلي من أجلنا وإحنا بنتناول سوا علي الأقل مرة كل اسبوعين...
ولو استمرت الخطوبة والارتياح بيزيد الإنسان بيتجوز وهو سعيد وحلول الروح القدس على الاتنين بيؤلف بين قلوبهم وبيخلق حب حقيقي مش ممكن ينتهي لأن الذي جمعه الله لا يفرقه إنسان.
أعتقد إن كده ممكن يكون جواز الصالونات جواز ناجح جدااااا.


----------



## mira mor (12 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: ده  كمان سؤال لكل بنت وولد*

انا معاكى يا جاسى  ان فى جواز صالونات نجح جدا لكن لكن الارتباط عن حب يبقى اعمق اكتر بس المهم شخصيتهم متوافقه مع بعض و تفكيرهم


----------



## جاسى (14 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: الارتباط العاطفى قبل الزواج؟(artamiss-جاسى)*

بظبط مونى انا كمان شايفه كده 
وده اقدر اقول سبب من اسباب جواز الصالونات
ميرسى خالص لمرورك وتشريفك الموضوع
 وربنا يباركك​


----------



## جاسى (14 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: الارتباط العاطفى قبل الزواج؟(artamiss-جاسى)*

*اوكى ميرا بس فى رائى انى فى جواز صالونات بيقوم علاقه حب شديده زيها زى القصص العاديه
وميرسى يا قمره لمرورك وتشريفك الموضوع
 وربنا يباركك​*


----------



## monlove (14 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: الارتباط العاطفى قبل الزواج؟(artamiss-جاسى)*

طبعا افضل حب الحب العاطفي عشان اللي يبداوا حياتهم بحب عمرهم مهيسيبوا بعض
وتفضل اجمل مشاعر


----------



## Moony34 (14 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: الارتباط العاطفى قبل الزواج؟(artamiss-جاسى)*



monlove قال:


> طبعا افضل حب الحب العاطفي عشان اللي يبداوا حياتهم بحب عمرهم مهيسيبوا بعض
> وتفضل اجمل مشاعر




بصراحة أنا مش مقتنع بفكرة الحب العاطفي...
لأن الحب ممكن أوي يكون وهم بدليل إن الواحد ممكن يحب مرة واتنين والعلاقة تفشل لأسباب أيا كانت... أما الحب الناتج عن ممارسة سر الزيجة فهو الحب الحقيقي... المرتبط بالاقتناع الذي لا يمكن أن يزول


----------

